# PWM para señal alterna 110/220 60hz



## aggonzal (Ago 3, 2009)

Amigos expertos como puedo controlar medianet PWM del PIC16f877 un motor que funciona 110/220v a 60hz  , ¿ Como hacerlo para obtener la frecuencia?

Gracias Amigos Expertos


----------



## camilo9793 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tengo entendido que la frecuencia de la red eléctrica es variable.. es decir que no son siempre los 60Hz para el caso de mi ´país sino que puede variar hasta en un 5%, por esta razon el micro con elq se quiera realizar el pwm para controlar elementos que funcionen con la red eléctrica deben estar sincronizados con esta, es decir el periodo del pwm debe ser exactamente igual al de la red.... 

Hasta ahí lo tengo clarissimo el problema es que con un micro aun no he podido saber como hacer eso.. se me ocurre q trasnformando la señal de la red a pulsos de 5V-0V y que el micro los cuente con un timer o que temporice cada flanco.. no seeeeee!!!, si alguien me puede orientar muchas graciasss


----------



## jjfonsecaz (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola Compañeros.

Tendrias que crear un circuito detector de cruce por cero(si buscas el esquematico de un dimmer es exactamente el mismo circuito), con el cual tendrias exactamente el instante en el inicia el periodo de la señal y de ahi lo puedes manejar como una interrupcion de entrada para tu microcontrolador. Pero esto seria para controlar el motor con un triac(con la consecuente perdida de torque).

Para el control por PWM segun lo que yo se, seria generando una señal de AC a partir de una de DC(crear un inversor). En este caso, no te importa el cruce por cero ya que la señal la generas tu, la frecuencia del PWM tambien la determinas tu basado en la frecuencia que quieres operar(de preferencia una que sea multiplo de la de 60 Hz) y obvio que el motor te permita. Con esto consigues que el motor pueda ir mas lento o mas rapido de su velocidad nominal.

Espero te sirvan los comentarios.

Saludos


----------



## alekse (Ago 10, 2010)

hola 
yo tambien  quieor haer uno paresido pero  no cuento con mucho conocieminto
tenia palneado hacerlo, queria de el transformador varia con pwm como lo hacen las tarjetas de los microondas  con el relay  y varir el pwm y hacverñlo mas fino ( hacerlo mas pasado o dividirlo en 100 partes) 
quien podria ayudarme 
atte
gracias


----------



## camilo9793 (Ago 25, 2010)

Bueno hace rato que no miraba este hilo, y pues hace algún tiempo realicé el control de intensidad de un bombillo o foco de 110Vac 60Hz con un pic 16f877a, lo realicé utilizando un circuito de cruce por cero, con un transformador para reducir amplitud del voltaje de la red eléctrica de allí sale una señal de 9Vac, enseguida la rectifique (onda completa con dos diodos), luego la pasé por un operacional configurado como comparador y finalmente a un transistor que me realizaba la conmutación de 5Vdc cada vez que la señal de la red eléctrica cruza por cero, de allí use esa señal como interrupción externa por cambio de estado en RB0, para posteriormente realizar el pwm SIN MÓDULO CCP por cuqluier pin de mi micro. Quizás hay circuitos de detección de cruce por cero más sencillos, pero con ese uno va a la fija . Saludos


----------



## alekse (Ago 25, 2010)

hola gracias por su ayuda a todos 
les agradesco su tiempo y su colaboracion
me es muy util su ayuda
pero como lo aria con un motor porque un foco es resistivo y lo que yo quiero es inductivo 
y si me podrian dar los plano como hacerlo o armarlo
estaria muy agradesido

atte
gracias por su tiempo


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 26, 2010)

No entiendo bien tu idea. Y eso de que denme ya todo hecho como que tampoco es muy bien visto en el foro.

En fin, primera cuestion. Que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente? controlar la velocidad de un motor?

segunda cuestion, Es motor universal o de jaula de ardilla?

Si es un motor universal, no te metas en problemas, rectifica y alimentalo con DC y el pwm como cualquier otro motor. Usas un mosfet de buena potencia IRF640 por ejemplo y le pones su snubber. 
Si es un motor de jaula de ardilla, no te servira controlar la amplitud de la onda, pues solo lo quemaras. Ahi debes de controlar la velocidad angular de la señal.


----------



## alekse (Ago 26, 2010)

hola me disculpo por la forma de expresarme, no fue mi intencion expresarme de esa forma

lo que quiero es controlar el encendido y el apagado  de un transformador que se prenda un 1 y de apaque 1 y se prendar y agaque asi controlado pon un potenciometro y poder variar el encendido , asi susesibamente 
e estado biendo que se puede hacer con un PWM es para corriene alterna(AC)  como lo hacen los hornos microondas que prenden y apagan el transformador para que funcioney controlarlo mejor , variarlo con el potenciometro, no soy muy bueno en eelectronica por eso si me podrian ayudar con un diagrama para poder armar uno,  y creo que tambien se podria hacer con un relay  
esperndo contra con su ayuda 
me disculpo por el mensaje anterior
atte
gracias


----------



## camilo9793 (Ago 26, 2010)

Lo que te dicen arriba es verdad, de hecho hace poco estuve controlandole la velocidad a un motor AC siemens de 1hp de fuerza 220Vac, lo intenté con el pic, pero no tuve muy buenos resultados, finalmente termine colocandole un variador de frecuencia programable siemens también y este lo que hace como su nombre lo dice es aumentar o disminuir la frecuencia proveniente de la red eléctrica y por ende la velocidad del motor. Lo único malo de ese aparatico es que vale unos 300 Us  que es mucho dinero a comparación de un micro... 

PDTA: Si alguien sabe como se podria hacer con un micro, agradeceria que me contara.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 27, 2010)

A verdad? No es lo mismo huele a trastes... que en fin.

Sabes generar una onda senoidal con PWM??? Es lo primero y lo basico para poder proseguir.


----------



## alekse (Ago 27, 2010)

gracias por su ayuda seguire  buscando mas para poder hacer mi regulador de  pulso CA  
gracia sa todos


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 27, 2010)

Entonces no pues..               .


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2010)

La parte el micro de un variador de frecuencia es "lo de menos", la pega a mi entender es la electrónica de potencia, manejar potencia elevada, a una cierta alta frecuencia con cargas inductivas no es ningún caramelo.
Busca en el foro porque había un manual de como hacer un variador de onda cuadrada, no creo que funcione nada fino por ser de onda cuadrada, pero ya te da un punto de partida.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 27, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> La parte el micro de un variador de frecuencia es "lo de menos", la pega a mi entender es la electrónica de potencia, manejar potencia elevada, a una cierta alta frecuencia con cargas inductivas no es ningún caramelo.
> Busca en el foro porque había un manual de como hacer un variador de onda cuadrada, no creo que funcione nada fino por ser de onda cuadrada, pero ya te da un punto de partida.



Protecciones snubber.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2010)

Bueno, no se si a los igbt les pasa lo mismo que a los triac, no estoy muy puesto en igbt. Con triacs / tiristores veo muy complicado hacer un variador de frecuencia, si no son GTOs o algo así que se pueda cortar a voluntad.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 27, 2010)

Isolated Gate Bipolar Transistor. Es un transistor JBT con un Fet en configuracion parecida al darlington. No encuentro porque no entiendes como funciona.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2010)

Nunca he usado un IGBT, los conozco solo teóricamente, eso es todo.
La cuestión es que las redes snubber se usan para permitir que los SCR y triacs se desceben en el paso por cero cuando trabajan con cargas inductivas.
Si los IGBT no se ceban, ya que funcionan como un bipolar no veo por qué haga falta un snubber para descebarlos ya que supongo que bastará con quitar la "corriente de base" osea, que el fet de control deje de conducir.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 27, 2010)

La red snubber aplica para cualquier dispositivo conmutador (triac, transistor, etc).
Sirve para compensar el tiempo de reestablecimiento de los semiconductores, protege al dispositivo, y ademas ayuda a aprovechar la energía almacenada del inductor. Es grande la diferencia cuando un inductor trabaja con snubber y sin snubber.


----------



## osvel49 (Jul 30, 2012)

compañero que tal si utilizas un scr y un diac o sea un cuadrac , a trvez de un opto-acoplador y me cuentas


----------

